# Brachypelma baumgarteni bred



## Tony (Sep 29, 2006)

Here she is, she's soooo bendy ! At least I know she was hooked good, Plus I saw the remnants of a sperm web...


----------



## Beardo (Sep 29, 2006)

Woo hoo! Good luck man!


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2006)

DavidBeard said:


> Woo hoo! Good luck man!


Hey, you met her in person didnt you 
I know Matt hodges has a male, maybe his will pop out in spring.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 29, 2006)

Yup, I met her last year!  Gorgeous gal!


----------



## Brian F. (Sep 29, 2006)

Outstanding.  Please keep us posted if you get an eggsac -- I wouldn't mind buying a couple of these from you.  Good luck!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 29, 2006)

are they mating on a towel?


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Sep 29, 2006)

B.baumgarteni :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Definately let me know when or if you get a sac cause I want some slings!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

syndicate said:


> are they mating on a towel?



Looks like a rug in front of a roaring fire to me....


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool pic hope ya get lots of little ones soon


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome.  Good luck!  My little one is finally getting to be a big T now (though I think sadly it's a boy from the looks of his last two mangled molts) and these are a beautiful species.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 3, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Looks like a rug in front of a roaring fire to me....


Good comparison..hehe


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, congrats! Wish I had atleast one T, they seem so interesting.


----------



## kraken (Oct 3, 2006)

awesome!!!!! I love them! I have 6 1" slingd myelf!


----------



## redknee_freak (Dec 13, 2006)

congrats on the breeding 
now fingers are crossed for the the best to get a sac to drop
if all is possible I would like to get at 2 slings from ya


----------



## Keith Richard (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow...that's one submissive lady! Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Taceas (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats on the mating. =)

Do you have a picture of her in all her glory, not just a coital post? 


And I thought all first timers did it on a towel? ;P


----------



## metallica (Jun 14, 2007)

Tony, any updates?


----------

